# Which Coffee is King in Each State



## Violator (Jul 28, 2020)

Dunkin needs to start fighting back!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 28, 2020)

Interesting fact checks. There are soooo many coffee shops.


There are a total of 15,341 Starbucks locations in the United States as of June 30, 2020. The state with the most number of Starbucks locations in the US is California with 3,054 locations, which is 19% of all Starbucks locations in America.

There are over 8,500 Dunkin' restaurants in 41 states across the U.S.A.

Caribou Coffee was founded in Edina, Minnesota, in 1992. As of May 2015, the company operates 603 locations worldwide


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2020)

I question the accuracy.  The number of Starbucks in NC was hovering around 400.  The number of DD was hovering around 300, but that was before they closed something like 500 stores nationwide.


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2020)

FWIW, there are just over 20 DD in the Charlotte area, and over 80 Starbucks.  This is the norm in the larger cities, so the rural areas must look drastically different.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2020)

Are you questioning the accuracy of reditor danywatermelon?

I do know when we went to Florida last time you rarely saw a starbucks.

And I know  DD had to do away with their Styrofoam cups but holy sweet jesus does there new paper cup just suck eggs...


----------



## Orchid PE (Jul 30, 2020)

I feel like I have to differ on the FL one. Where I lived, only in the past 5 years have they started to build DD. And when I moved last year there were only 3 in town. However, there were at least 15 SBX. There was actually a place in town where to major roads intersected and there were 4 SBX at the intersection. Maybe DD is more southern FL.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 30, 2020)

There is a difference between how many stores there are, and what people actually like.

Me, I rarely drink starbucks. I prefer local shops...outside of that, I'm into Tully's and Peet's.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 30, 2020)

Most locations doesn't mean you actually shop there...I prefer going to local places if I can, but 7-11 coffee is still one of my favorite places to grab coffee, tbh.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, a company like sbx isn't going to plant a new store if there isn't a market to support it.

The sbxs where also more packed than the DD, probably because sbx has that kind of atmosphere where you can sit and do stuff for hours whereas DD is like a donut shop. Hipsters don't sit and hang at donut shops. And I never once met a person that was like "hey let's go to DD." It was ALWAYS "hey let's go to sbx." I know my city.

But, both sbx and DD coffee sucks. I don't know how people drink it. I guess when you drown it out with milk and syrup it tastes better.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2020)

We got some Dutch Brothers Coffee stores here in Denver and and I wasnt super impressed with them.

Ive been trying to go out of my way to get Coffee from Caribou where I can - they just dont have as many stores, but I think they have better coffee and better service, (at least in this area)

DD has gone downhill, they never seem very clean, or staffed properly  (even the new ones),  and Starbucks is always jumping on to the whatever the latest social justice issue is -  dammit I just want some coffee not your moca moca BS...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

I usually go to Temple Coffee! https://templecoffee.com/

If I'm feeling cute n' bougie...then I get Philz:   https://www.philzcoffee.com/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't get Dutch Brothers...it's just a sugar bomb. Barf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> 7-11 coffee is still one of my favorite places to grab coffee, tbh.


Same! Definitely when heading out to a job site/walk!

NB: Triple post so I don't get banned.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2020)

You cant swing a dead cat without hitting a 7-11 in Denver, but even the new ones are just nasty - they dont ever seem to make an attempt to clean them?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't drink coffee.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I don't drink coffee.


I guess I should have qualified my responses with: "_when _I drank coffee_._.." was just answering the question.

No more coffee for the Square...doc's orders.

I crush gallons of tea daily though.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 30, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> You cant swing a dead cat without hitting a 7-11 in Denver, but even the new ones are just nasty - they dont ever seem to make an attempt to clean them?


Nope, it's the same in New Jersey at 7-11 here. Was just there a few hours ago and I might not go back for a while. Quick Check is a slight step above 7-11.

I like going to Wawa, it's much cleaner and everything is good there from coffee to sandwiches.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2020)

I  havent spent much time in the NE so I am unfamiliar with wawa -

I am a coffee junkee, we should start a local coffee shop places you must visit when travelling!

If any of you ever find yourself in Boulder, CO take a 30 min ride to Nederalnd, some of the best coffee I have ever had (plus they make home made donuts)

http://www.thetraincarscoffee.com/

Rapid CIty, SD

https://www.alternativefuelcoffeehouse.com/

There is literally no coffee between Denver and Rapid City, Thanks Wyoming!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 31, 2020)

Wawa is a chain of 850+ convenience stores located in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, Maryland, Virginia, Florida, and Washington, D.C. I orginially looked at the first post to see if that should have been on that list because PA, NJ, and FL each have an average of 200 Wawa stores in the state. But Dunkin has more locations in those states.

Great Idea @Road Guy  my brother might be moving to Colorado so I will keep that in mind if we go visit him.

If you are ever in NYC (whenever this pandemic and crime wave goes down) Culture Espresso is a great place with good coffee and the best cookies I've ever had https://www.cultureespresso.com/

For those who go to New Jersey beaches, Rook Coffee in Monmouth and Ocean counties (featured in my avatar) is the place to go https://rookcoffee.com/


----------



## P-E (Jul 31, 2020)

If I lived in Hawaii I’d be drinking Kona.

I started drinking coffee 10 yrs ago after son was born but only at the office.   It started as a way to stay awake but turned into a 9:00 brake time.   I haven’t had a coffee since working from home.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 1, 2020)

I gave up coffee at least 10 years ago.  i used to drink it at work purely for the caffeine value.  Never really enjoyed it.  I don’t miss it at all.  Mrs MA needs her coffee in the morning before she can function at all.  Then she carries the mug around like it’s crack,


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 2, 2020)

I can function with coffee, but for me it's more for relaxing during the day. I know that kind of seems backwards, but maybe it's because it's something that I have to take my time with. Sometimes I'll swap in some tea. I guess it's more of a comfort thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2020)

Has anyone tried the coffee from Black Rifle Coffee company?   I just ordered some for the kuerig -

Id prefer to give my money to Vets over "Seattle" - plus this is sort of cool


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2020)

I haven't, but have been meaning to.  I heard if you like your coffee black and super strong, the "Murdered Out" blend is the best one.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2020)

Had the "Silencer Smooth" _Light Roast_  this morning, most excellent! Will order in larger quantities!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 13, 2020)

Very interesting reviews on the Gunship Coffee... all kidding aside, many have given real positive reviews. I might try it.


----------



## bwin12 (Oct 14, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Has anyone tried the coffee from Black Rifle Coffee company?


Yes and I agree it is very good. I listen to a few hunting/fishing/conservation podcasts and those guys are very active in that world. They were on Rogan recently too. 

I despise SBX, prefer 7-11 (when small shop coffee isn't available) and have found the yellow bag from Costco is pretty good for home. 

At one point I really liked the flagship flavor from Boulder Organic.

My wife's friends husband had to get me an obligatory Christmas gift a few years ago (don't get me going on this). He's 15/16 years  deep with the Marines, he was on this BRCC thing early. He got me a mug with a big middle finger on the bottom (because that's their brand). I drink a decent amount of coffee. I'm on Teams/Zoom/Avaya calls a lot in the morning. With clients. I now use my "World's Greatest Dad mug.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Has anyone tried the coffee from Black Rifle Coffee company?   I just ordered some for the kuerig -
> 
> Id prefer to give my money to Vets over "Seattle" - plus this is sort of cool


I like their CAF and JB. Drinking the CAF as I type.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Very interesting reviews on the Gunship Coffee... all kidding aside, many have given real positive reviews. I might try it.
> 
> View attachment 18998
> 
> ...


I finally got the gunship coffee from BRC. It's actually quite good. I got the bag for $3+shipping with promo code. I'll have to try some more blends when I finish this one. My only complaint is the bag didn't would not open. I am not sure if I got a defective bag but it looks like there should be a resealable ziplock built into the bag. I had to cut it though and put it in my own ziplock.


----------

